# 67 gto nom #YW205029 passenger side front of block. What motor is it?



## skipd (Nov 12, 2010)

:agree


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

a 1968/1969 400 automatic from a firebird 1974 455 FB or GTO?


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

You need to know what year the block is. You can find that stamped on top of the block near the distributor hole. It could be any of these:
YH B-body 70 455 360 Turbo 400 L-75 1x4 9799140 4 HO 
YH B-body 69 428 360 Turbo 400 1x4 9792968 2 int seat 45 
YH A-body 75 400 170 Turbo 350 L-65 R 1x2 500557 2 
YH A-body 77 301 135 Turbo 350 L-27 Y 1x2 525934 2 
YH A-body 74 400 175 Turbo 400 L-65 R 1x2 481988 2 
YH B-body 74 400 175 Turbo 400 L-65 R 1x2 481988 2 
YH B-body 72 455 200 Turbo 400 L-75 U 1x2 485428 2 
YH B-body 75 400 170 Turbo 350 L-65 R 1x2 500557 2 
YH B-body 75 400 170 Turbo 350 L-65 R 1x2 500557 2 
YH B-body 78 400 180 Turbo 350 L-78 Z 1x4 568557 2 
YH B-body 65 421 338 Turbo 400 1x4 9778791 4 
YH B-body 66 421 338 Turbo 400 1x4 9782611 4 
YH B-body 67 428 360 Turbo 400 1x4 9786135 4 
YH B-body 68 428 375 Turbo 400 1x4 9792968 4 
YH F-body 74 400 175 Turbo 400 L-65 R 1x2 481988 2 
YH F-body 77 301 135 Turbo 350 L-27 Y 1x2 525934 2 
YH X-body 77 301 135 Turbo 350 L-27 Y 1x2 525934 2


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

He said it was a YW


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

You're right. My mistake. Then how about one of these?


YW A-body 75 455 200 Turbo 400 L-75 W 1x4 500813 2 Califorina 
YW B-body 75 455 200 Turbo 400 L-75 W 1x4 500813 2 Califorina 
YW B-body 75 455 200 Turbo 400 L-75 W 1x4 500813 2 Califorina 
YW A-body 74 455 250 Turbo 400 L-75 Y 1x4 485428 2 HEI 
YW B-body 74 455 250 Turbo 400 L-75 Y 1x4 485428 2 HEI 
YW B-body 74 455 250 Turbo 400 L-75 Y 1x4 485428 2 HEI 
YW F-body 74 455 250 Turbo 400 L-75 Y 1x4 485428 2 HEI 
YW F-body 68 400 335 Turbo 400 L-74 1x4 9790071 2 HO 
YW B-body 73 350 150 Turbo 350 L-30 M 1x2 488986 2 low comp 
YW F-body 69 400 335 Turbo 400 L-74 1x4 9792506 2 Ram Air III 
YW B-body 77 301 135 Turbo 350 L-27 Y 1x2 525934 2 
YW B-body 78 400 180 Turbo 350 L-78 Z 1x4 568557 2 
YW B-body 66 389 325 Turbo 400 1x4 9778789 2


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I don't get what the OP is >>:agree with.

If he's agreeing its a '67 motor he's :confused


----------

